

Arbitrary Code Execution in Symphony of the Night - highwind
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qc56JEd1qxA

======
highwind
The part where Cosmos, the player, manipulates the memory to execute arbitrary
code starts around 8:06 mark.

